# Any word on a fix for the 6.3a problems?



## captain_video

Hey Earl - I'm sure this has been asked but I can't find a specific response to this question. Do you or anyone else know if the rollout that's tentatively scheduled to resume on Oct 19th will have a fix for the OTA audio dropout issue and other problems related to 6.3a?


----------



## JLucPicard

Don't know about the fixes, but I was under the assumption that the rollout is occuring now and is due to be completed by October 19th - not that it is on hold and scheduled to resume on October 19th. Am I mistaken??? I have two units that have not yet received the upgrade and have just been waiting until they update on their own.


----------



## hiker

Plenty reports of upgrades still happening...
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=318489
I received 6.3a on one unit last night and received on another unit two nights ago.


----------



## litzdog911

It's not on hold. Upgrades are continuing.


----------



## flyingtigerfan

captain_video said:


> Hey Earl - I'm sure this has been asked but I can't find a specific response to this question. Do you or anyone else know if the rollout that's tentatively scheduled to resume on Oct 19th will have a fix for the OTA audio dropout issue and other problems related to 6.3a?


No fix needed, just reset the system, per Directv. 

Dear Mr. Smith,

Thanks for writing. I'm sorry to hear that you are getting frequent audio dropouts and occasional pixelization on your FOX HD programming. Though it's difficult to troubleshoot most technical issues by email, we've found resetting your system often corrects what's wrong.

On some DIRECTV receivers there is a reset button inside of the access card door. If your receiver has a reset button, you can simply press it to reset your receiver. If there is not a button inside the access card door or pressing the button does not correct the problem, try these steps to reset your receiver:

1. Leave the receiver box on.
2. Unplug the receiver from the electrical outlet. (If your receiver's light is still on, you have pulled the wrong plug.) 
3. Leave receiver unplugged for 15 seconds. 
4. Reconnect it to the electrical outlet and return to normal viewing.


----------



## crendall

I reset my HD Tivo and I'm still getting audio dropouts on FOX OTA.


----------



## hiker

crendall said:


> I reset my HD Tivo and I'm still getting audio dropouts on FOX OTA.


Someone here reported doing a Clear and Delete Everything fixed this problem. Pretty drastic, but it might be worth a try if you are desperate.


----------



## TerpEE93

crendall said:


> I reset my HD Tivo and I'm still getting audio dropouts on FOX OTA.


Curious. I experience the same problem with the FOX OTA broadcast in the Washington, DC area. I originally thought this was a problem with the local broadcaster. It never occurred to me that it might be related to the 6.3 release.

Is it possible there are two sources of audio drops -- 6.3 and the FOX network feed? I'll have to monitor the local broadcasts on my FOX affilitate to see if I experience drops on it as well...


----------



## captain_video

I've done the C&DE on all three of my HDTivos and it didn't do squat. In fact, I experienced my first random reboot after doing a C&DE with 6.3a. I have since reinstalled 3.1.5f on all three machines until DTV and Tivo can get their s**t together and get this problem fixed. So far it's the only cure I've found to work.


----------



## AlbertZeroK

The bigger question is has DirecTV acknowledged there is a problem?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

AlbertZeroK said:


> The bigger question is has DirecTV acknowledged there is a problem?


Not officially...

But yes, DirecTV is aware there is an issue with 6.3a
And they have requested TiVo to investigate and find out what happened, and provide a fixed version of the code.

(As TiVo Inc, still writes the code for the HR10)


----------



## bwaldron

TerpEE93 said:


> Curious. I experience the same problem with the FOX OTA broadcast in the Washington, DC area. I originally thought this was a problem with the local broadcaster. It never occurred to me that it might be related to the 6.3 release.
> 
> Is it possible there are two sources of audio drops -- 6.3 and the FOX network feed? I'll have to monitor the local broadcasts on my FOX affilitate to see if I experience drops on it as well...


Well...I re-imaged my HR10 back to 3.15 after seeing major problems with audio dropouts on FOX OTA with the 6.3a upgrade.

Since back on 3.15f, I have watched many hours of FOX OTA (I'm a baseball fan), and have had absolutely no dropouts.

There is obviously something about the FOX OTA signal that 6.3 doesn't like. However, it causes no problems for 3.1.5 (nor do dropouts appear watching FOX on my TV's built-in tuner).


----------



## clay_w

bwaldron said:


> Well...I re-imaged my HR10 back to 3.15 after seeing major problems with audio dropouts on FOX OTA with the 6.3a upgrade.
> 
> Since back on 3.15f, I have watched many hours of FOX OTA (I'm a baseball fan), and have had absolutely no dropouts.
> 
> There is obviously something about the FOX OTA signal that 6.3 doesn't like. However, it causes no problems for 3.1.5 (nor do dropouts appear watching FOX on my TV's built-in tuner).


While the audio drop outs are much worse for me on FOX OTA, I do still have them also on other OTA channels....


----------



## mlobitz

Yes, I agree as well. I had multiple dropouts on last nights NBC HD OTA transmission of Sunday Night Football in No. Cal. Let's see, if you have an H10-250 and an HR20 you must be in HD audio dropout heaven. What else could you ask for? Oh, I know, missed installations, blah, blah, blah...:lol:


----------



## bwaldron

clay_w said:


> While the audio drop outs are much worse for me on FOX OTA, I do still have them also on other OTA channels....


Yeah, it seems to depend upon your local market; I didn't mean to imply that the audio buffering errors only appear on FOX.


----------



## jmschnur

I had drop outs of significance this weekend on WTTG watching the Redskins game. I have had 6.3a for a few weeks now.

I have at the box for a year-this is 1st time there have been OTA droputs-my OTA signal strength is quite good. Strongly indicated that there is a probelm in 6.3a.

Now I really want this fixed!!!\
Joel


----------



## moonman

Earl Bonovich said:


> Not officially...
> 
> But yes, DirecTV is aware there is an issue with 6.3a
> And they have requested TiVo to investigate and find out what happened, and provide a fixed version of the code.
> 
> (As TiVo Inc, still writes the code for the HR10)


---------
Earl....you may want to pass this info along to D* as well....
A fox employee has indicated the drops may be due to a common piece of
equipment used at all Fox stations, and maybe some others as well....
it may not be 6.3 after all?.....
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4547353&&#post4547353


----------



## litzdog911

moonman said:


> ---------
> Earl....you may want to pass this info along to D* as well....
> A fox employee has indicated the drops may be due to a common piece of
> equipment used at all Fox stations, and maybe some others as well....
> it may not be 6.3 after all?.....
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4547353&&#post4547353


They're aware of this information.


----------



## bwaldron

moonman said:


> A fox employee has indicated the drops may be due to a common piece of
> equipment used at all Fox stations, and maybe some others as well....
> it may not be 6.3 after all?.....


In videojanitor's experiments, the FOX splicer was clearly related to the audio dropouts that started happening with 6.3a. Since these unique dropouts don't occur with 3.1.5f, it is indeed a 6.3a issue -- something changed in the code to produce ring buffer overflows with the signals that FOX (and other network affiliates for some folks) is putting out.

I got the dropouts on Fox as soon as my unit was upgraded to 6.3. When I restored a 3.1.5f image to my box, the dropouts disappeared. Others found the same. While not all OTA signals show the dropout problem, clearly something changed in 6.3a in how certain signals are processed.


----------



## rod456

One of a few reply's in email with D* CSR and Advanced Support folks:

_*Thanks for writing us back. I'm truly sorry for the inconvenience this may have caused. We are aware of the issues regarding the new update and the problems that turned up due to this enhancement.

We appreciate your patience as we work to resolve this matter. Unfortunately this is an issue that is still being worked on. However, a future software update is planned to resolve this problem. We will give you more information as they become available.

Thanks again for writing and I thank you very much for your patience and understanding while we work to have this issue resolved.
*_


----------



## litzdog911

rod456 said:


> One of a few reply's in email with D* CSR and Advanced Support folks:
> 
> _*Thanks for writing us back. I'm truly sorry for the inconvenience this may have caused. We are aware of the issues regarding the new update and the problems that turned up due to this enhancement.
> 
> We appreciate your patience as we work to resolve this matter. Unfortunately this is an issue that is still being worked on. However, a future software update is planned to resolve this problem. We will give you more information as they become available.
> 
> Thanks again for writing and I thank you very much for your patience and understanding while we work to have this issue resolved.
> *_


Good. The CSR's are no longer sending out the email suggesting that disabling DD Audio will fix the problem. Now we just need to wait for DirecTV and Tivo to release a new software update.


----------



## bwaldron

litzdog911 said:


> Good. The CSR's are no longer sending out the email suggesting that disabling DD Audio will fix the problem. Now we just need to wait for DirecTV and Tivo to release a new software update.


+1


----------



## aprest

litzdog911 said:


> Good. The CSR's are no longer sending out the email suggesting that disabling DD Audio will fix the problem. Now we just need to wait for DirecTV and Tivo to release a new software update.


That is what the CSR in Advanced Technical Support told me yesterday and I told her that was unsatisfactory.

-1

http://www.dbstalk.com/images/smilies/mad.gif


----------



## litzdog911

aprest said:


> That is what the CSR in Advanced Technical Support told me yesterday and I told her that was unsatisfactory.
> 
> -1
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/images/smilies/mad.gif


I agree that it's an "unsatisfactory" answer, but at least it's the truth. Previous responses asked customers to change various settings that did not solve anything.


----------



## aprest

litzdog911 said:


> I agree that it's an "unsatisfactory" answer, but at least it's the truth. Previous responses asked customers to change various settings that did not solve anything.


Maybe my post wasn't clear but on Monday November 6th the Advanced Technical Support CSR told me that disabling DD Audio will fix the problem. I told her that was "unsatisfactory" and from what I had read was not a solution. So maybe the CSR aren't sending out emails recommending disabling DD Audio but they are still telling customers that it is.


----------



## Capmeister

Is anyone else having their box reboot frequently? Seems to be the only issue I'm having.


----------



## NYHeel

litzdog911 said:


> Good. The CSR's are no longer sending out the email suggesting that disabling DD Audio will fix the problem. Now we just need to wait for DirecTV and Tivo to release a new software update.


Will this fix also solve the short recording problem as well as the no recording due to no video signal problems? It's happened to me twice already since 6.3 and is a major problem. I lost the last 20 minutes of a Criminal Minds and had a complete episode of Lost show up as no video signal. The Lost info screen showed a 1:01 recording but when I went to hit play I got a blue screen saying it was unwatchable because of no video signal (which was of course completely untrue). I've actually never had a full 8 second audio dropout since I don't use OTA.

Audio dropouts are definitely a problem and need to fixed but short and lost recordings are an even bigger problems. The main function of a dvr is to reliably record your shows when it's supposed to. If it can't do that then what's the point of having it around.


----------



## Rob Dawn

litzdog911 said:


> I agree that it's an "unsatisfactory" answer, but at least it's the truth. Previous responses asked customers to change various settings that did not solve anything.


OK, I'm confused...
Will turning off the recoding of Dolby Digital solve the Fox OTA audio dropout problem? (The dropouts on Prison Break were horrible for us this week so I would gladly give up DD for a while to get all the audio!)

I tried the DD->PCM setting and that didn't solve anything so obviously the audio is not getting recorded at all during those dropouts. Guess I'll try setting the record option to not record DD unless that has already been tried...

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## litzdog911

Rob Dawn said:


> OK, I'm confused...
> Will turning off the recoding of Dolby Digital solve the Fox OTA audio dropout problem? (The dropouts on Prison Break were horrible for us this week so I would gladly give up DD for a while to get all the audio!)
> 
> I tried the DD->PCM setting and that didn't solve anything so obviously the audio is not getting recorded at all during those dropouts. Guess I'll try setting the record option to not record DD unless that has already been tried...
> 
> Thanks,
> Rob


No, none of those settings will solve this problem. The only current solution is to record your local SD Fox station, not the OTA HD station. Or, you can use Closed Captions as a workaround.


----------



## bwaldron

Rob Dawn said:


> Will turning off the recoding of Dolby Digital solve the Fox OTA audio dropout problem?


No, it will not (regardless of what D* CSR's seem to be telling folks).


----------



## Ryanm86

Why couldn't they just leave it alone. My tivo never had any problems, now I have recordings that start late, end early and a box that now freezes and proceeds to take 20 mins to reboot!


----------



## Ryanm86

They just couldn't stand the fact that tivo's box worked and the HR20 sucks. Its like Nancy Carrigan all over again!


----------



## mechman

Capmeister said:


> Is anyone else having their box reboot frequently? Seems to be the only issue I'm having.


Happened twice to me in the last week. Never seen it before Sunday pm.

mechman

PS Both times while I was watching live shows...


----------



## Clint Lamor

Ryanm86 said:


> They just couldn't stand the fact that tivo's box worked and the HR20 sucks. Its like Nancy Carrigan all over again!


Could it be that everyone complained that they wanted the update? They gave them the update and it has issues. From what I have seen this is Tivo code and Tivo is working on getting it fixed. Give them a little time to correct the issues.


----------



## bwaldron

Clint Lamor said:


> Could it be that everyone complained that they wanted the update? They gave them the update and it has issues. From what I have seen this is Tivo code and Tivo is working on getting it fixed. Give them a little time to correct the issues.


I applaud D* for providing an update to the HR10 as they did for the SD units...and yes, people were asking for it for a long while. However, they and Tivo botched the execution. While I know that many folks are enjoying the speed and folders and having no problems, there are a significant number having new problems traced to the updated software.

It is impossible to believe that D* and Tivo tested this update thoroughly enough before releasing it, and they both deserve blame. Good intentions aren't enough to excuse them, and a fixed upgrade needs to be made available as quickly as possible.


----------



## Clint Lamor

bwaldron said:


> I applaud D* for providing an update to the HR10 as they did for the SD units...and yes, people were asking for it for a long while. However, they and Tivo botched the execution. While I know that many folks are enjoying the speed and folders and having no problems, there are a significant number having new problems traced to the updated software.
> 
> It is impossible to believe that D* and Tivo tested this update thoroughly enough before releasing it, and they both deserve blame. Good intentions aren't enough to excuse them, and a fixed upgrade needs to be made available as quickly as possible.


To be honest I am not sure what type of testing it went through and yes the issues do need to be fixed. I just think it's better that they take their time in getting the issue resolved then slamming out a release that could cause other issues. Hopefully the next release fixes these issues and makes the box againg something that works well for most everyone.


----------



## bwaldron

Clint Lamor said:


> I just think it's better that they take their time in getting the issue resolved then slamming out a release that could cause other issues.


Most definitely agree, although I hope there is some urgency and this isn't shuffled to the back of the resources queue while D* deals with the HR20 and Tivo with the S3.

I re-imaged my machine back to 3.1.5 and I'm happy again. Yes, I'd like the speed and folders, but not at the cost of instability, unreliability and audio dropouts.


----------



## captain_video

Ditto. 6.3a broke more things than it fixed so I reverted back to 3.1.5f on all my HDTivos. If and when they issue another update I'll set up a machine to capture an image but I'll hold off on installing it to my HDTivos until it has gone through more thorough testing. I don't want a repeat of the 6.3/6.3a fiasco.


----------



## abarnez

captain_video said:


> Ditto. 6.3a broke more things than it fixed so I reverted back to 3.1.5f on all my HDTivos. If and when they issue another update I'll set up a machine to capture an image but I'll hold off on installing it to my HDTivos until it has gone through more thorough testing. I don't want a repeat of the 6.3/6.3a fiasco.


I'm a newbie, so please forgive the stupid question -- how does one "revert" back to a prior software version, and after doing that, how does one prevent the system from re-installing 6.3 all over again (pull the phone cord? any downside to that?).

Thanks for helping -- the audio drops are making me crazy. :nono2:


----------



## abarnez

abarnez said:


> I'm a newbie, so please forgive the stupid question -- how does one "revert" back to a prior software version, and after doing that, how does one prevent the system from re-installing 6.3 all over again (pull the phone cord? any downside to that?).
> 
> Thanks for helping -- the audio drops are making me crazy. :nono2:


Since posting the above I've learned enough, from numerous relevant posts in TCF Underground, to know that reinstalling 3.1.5f is NOT a job a newbie should try! Guess I'll just have to wait for DTV to provide a fix. But thanks anyway to all you experts for the tremendous education (and entertainment) you provide on this forum.


----------



## bwaldron

abarnez said:


> Since posting the above I've learned enough, from numerous relevant posts in TCF Underground, to know that reinstalling 3.1.5f is NOT a job a newbie should try! Guess I'll just have to wait for DTV to provide a fix. But thanks anyway to all you experts for the tremendous education (and entertainment) you provide on this forum.


It really isn't difficult at all, just involves removing the drive from your Tivo, hooking it up to a PC, and following some simple instructions. The $20 InstantCake makes it quite easy.

I do understand your reluctance if you haven't worked with PC hardware and aren't comfortable at all opening the unit ...but don't want to discourage other folks who want to revert. Who knows how long a fix may be in coming!


----------



## Wolffpack

bwaldron said:


> It really isn't difficult at all, just involves removing the drive from your Tivo, hooking it up to a PC, and following some simple instructions. The $20 InstantCake makes it quite easy.
> 
> I do understand your reluctance if you haven't worked with PC hardware and aren't comfortable at all opening the unit ...but don't want to discourage other folks who want to revert. Who knows how long a fix may be in coming!


Agreed. I'm not familiar with InstantCake but I restored one of my HR10s to 3.1.5 today from my original HR10 drive. The other unit will be "downgraded" as soon as I get time.

The speed of the guide and folders were grate but the FOX dropouts were the deal breaker.

So Tivo/DTV, get your crap together and get this fixed. And how 'bout this time test it on more than 5 units.


----------



## FastEddie

bwaldron said:


> It really isn't difficult at all, just involves removing the drive from your Tivo, hooking it up to a PC, and following some simple instructions. The $20 InstantCake makes it quite easy.
> 
> I do understand your reluctance if you haven't worked with PC hardware and aren't comfortable at all opening the unit ...but don't want to discourage other folks who want to revert. Who knows how long a fix may be in coming!


That would be great if you had the original 3.1 drive as a back up. What about those who don't have a backup of 3.1? Is there somewhere you can download it?


----------



## hiker

FastEddie said:


> That would be great if you had the original 3.1 drive as a back up. What about those who don't have a backup of 3.1? Is there somewhere you can download it?


This is the only legal download that I know of: InstantCake™


----------



## fasTLane

hiker said:


> This is the only legal download that I know of: InstantCake™


Why? 
Who made them the leader of this retrofit?


----------



## bwaldron

FastEddie said:


> That would be great if you had the original 3.1 drive as a back up. What about those who don't have a backup of 3.1? Is there somewhere you can download it?


Well, that's why I mentioned InstantCake. There are other sources out there for an image--and instructions for using one--but not necessarily as easily accessible for a newbie.

I did not use InstantCake myself, as I make it a point to always maintain a backup image.

Another option is to buy an upgraded drive (PTVUpgrade or Weaknees) and get more space at the same time you're reverting to 3.1.5.


----------



## AlbertZeroK

Instant Cake is by far the easiest, but it's $40 for both CD's. But for me, it sure beats trying to get stuff from elsewhere and comes configured for networking and some other goodies.


----------



## captain_video

> Who made them the leader of this retrofit?


That would be Tivo. PtvUpgrade is the only licensed distributor of Tivo backup images. Tivo shut down all sites hosting backup images a couple of years ago since the software is copyrighted.


----------



## fasTLane

The old software copyright ploy, eh? 

It's good to know they are doing what is necessary to preserve the integrity of the product line.


----------



## aprest

AlbertZeroK said:


> Instant Cake is by far the easiest, but it's $40 for both CD's. But for me, it sure beats trying to get stuff from elsewhere and comes configured for networking and some other goodies.


You only need one $20 InstantCake CD for re-imaging 3.15f on an HR10-250. The CD download includes the 3.1.5f image so you don't need an old backup drive that contains the image. It is extremely easy to do once you figure out how to burn a CD from an ISO file. It does require a basic knowledge of the inside of a PC. I had an old Pentium II PC in the closet that I stripped down so that it had a motherboard, video card and a CDROM drive. You set the CDROM drive (a CD burner or a DVD drive will work as well) as the slave using the jumper on the back of the CDROM drive and then attach it to the primary IDE cable. You then connect a single new drive to the secondary IDE cable. During the boot/POST cycle you need to set the PC so that it boots from the CD. Once you have this setup, insert the CD, hit the power button and follow the prompts. It takes about 10 minutes and you are done. If you have a dual drive HR10-250 you need to use the jumpers on the back of the hard drives to make one a MASTER and one a SLAVE. Connect both drives, boot and follow the prompts.


----------



## cybrsurfer




----------



## bwaldron

cybrsurfer said:


>


Consider yourself lucky. Many are not.


----------



## Wolffpack

I just downgraded one of my HR10s to 3.1.5f. Hooked it up and forced the daily call (I have bootpage set to upgradesoftware=false). That call took at least an hour and a half after which the 6.3a slices has been loaded into the MFS. From a call that long I'm figuring the upgrade is now coming over the phone line.


----------



## RandCfilm

Wolffpack said:


> From a call that long I'm figuring the upgrade is now coming over the phone line.


I just checked my svclog via TivoWebPlus and is shows the files are also still in the steam.
FILE_NAME=BS-standard-p13413.slice.gz FILE_STATUS=SUCCESS SRC=
FILE_NAME=GZcore-79622728-2.slice.gz FILE_STATUS=SUCCESS SRC=
FILE_NAME=GZhpk-Series2-79622732-2.slice.gz FILE_STATUS=SUCCESS SRC=
FILE_NAME=GZkernel-Series2-79622730-2.slice.gz FILE_STATUS=SUCCESS SRC=
FILE_NAME=utils-79622726-2.slice.gz FILE_STATUS=SUCCESS SRC=

RandCfilm


----------



## Wolffpack

RandCfilm said:


> I just checked my svclog via TivoWebPlus and is shows the files are also still in the steam.
> FILE_NAME=BS-standard-p13413.slice.gz FILE_STATUS=SUCCESS SRC=
> FILE_NAME=GZcore-79622728-2.slice.gz FILE_STATUS=SUCCESS SRC=
> FILE_NAME=GZhpk-Series2-79622732-2.slice.gz FILE_STATUS=SUCCESS SRC=
> FILE_NAME=GZkernel-Series2-79622730-2.slice.gz FILE_STATUS=SUCCESS SRC=
> FILE_NAME=utils-79622726-2.slice.gz FILE_STATUS=SUCCESS SRC=
> 
> RandCfilm


Any idea when that was? Last night my 3.1.5f unit rebooted and all I have in svclog is: 


Code:


tclient_modemstats TCD_ID=3570001904AE0AD CALL_ID=1163564312 TIME=1163564393 SPEED=28800 NUM_RETRAINS=0 RETRAIN_REASON=NONE DISCONNECT_REASON=Remote_Disconnect MODEM_TYPE=Si2433 MODEM_REV=F
tclient_hangup TCD_ID=3570001904AE0AD CALL_ID=1163564312 TIME=1163564396 CODE=0
tclient_ticket TCD_ID=3570001904AE0AD CALL_ID=1163564312 TIME=1163564396 STATUS=None TICKET=None VALUE=None
tclient_keyserver TCD_ID=3570001904AE0AD CALL_ID=1163564312 TIME=1163564396 STATUS=1
tclient_runme TCD_ID=3570001904AE0AD CALL_ID=1163564312 TIME=1163564401 SCRIPT=/var/packages/RM-resendCommMercLogs.runme SIG=OK STATUS=1
tclient_result TCD_ID=3570001904AE0AD CALL_ID=1163564312 TIME=1163583112 STATUS=Succeeded CODE=1

No mention of the slices, yet I have them. I don't know. They could have come from the SAT but why would it have been downloading something for an hour and a half?


----------



## RandCfilm

Wolffpack said:


> Any idea when that was?


 Time stamp on file is 3:10 am. I would guess that on a phone call if you do not have the slices it is downloading over the phone line, hence the 1 1/2 hours. I was just saying they are still coming down over the SAT, and apparently now over the phone line also.

RandCfilm


----------



## bachj

bwaldron said:


> Well...I re-imaged my HR10 back to 3.15 after seeing major problems with audio dropouts on FOX OTA with the 6.3a upgrade.
> 
> Since back on 3.15f, I have watched many hours of FOX OTA (I'm a baseball fan), and have had absolutely no dropouts.
> 
> There is obviously something about the FOX OTA signal that 6.3 doesn't like. However, it causes no problems for 3.1.5 (nor do dropouts appear watching FOX on my TV's built-in tuner).


Iam experiencing dropouts on CBS and NBC and probably all other channels on OTA......my question is this.....I believe my HR10 has the 6.3 update.....how do I re-image my HR10 back to 3.15......step by step directions would be greatly appreciated.....and how do I prevent my HR10 from recieving the 6.3 update again after I get rid of it......thanks for all your help.....


----------



## litzdog911

bachj said:


> Iam experiencing dropouts on CBS and NBC and probably all other channels on OTA......my question is this.....I believe my HR10 has the 6.3 update.....how do I re-image my HR10 back to 3.15......step by step directions would be greatly appreciated.....and how do I prevent my HR10 from recieving the 6.3 update again after I get rid of it......thanks for all your help.....


If you do not have your own DVR's original 3.1.5 image file, then this is the easiest way to revert back to that version ....
http://www.ptvupgrade.com/products/instantcake/

If you do have your own DVR's original 3.1.5 image file, then you can use these do-it-yourself instructions ....
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=141538
Not particularly easy if you've never used PC software tools to image a hard drive, or if you're not comfortable opening up your DVR.

To prevent the HR10-250 from upgrading itself to 6.3a again, just leave the phone line disconnected.


----------



## Kentstater

The original question is will there be a fix for the 6.3(a) or not?


----------



## captain_video

There are positive indications that DTV is aware of the issue and is working on a fix. The last I heard was that the time frame for a release was supposed to be in mid-November. Obviously, that date has gone by the wayside so it's anybody's guess as to when we can expect a fix to be released. Perhaps Earl has a news update on this.


----------



## Wolffpack

Kentstater said:


> The original question is will there be a fix for the 6.3(a) or not?


Earl,
Have you heard anything about this? Last report I know of is that both DTV and Tivo are aware of the problems. I've got these questions for your contacts Earl.


Has Tivo been directed to investigate the problem? I ask only as it may involve some monetary agreement between the two, although I would hope not. It is a bug which should not be present in the 6.3 version which I'm sure DTV paid for.
Which problems were identified by DTV to Tivo?
OTA HD audio dropout?
Spontaneous reboots (I believe related to #1).
Others (ie. I'm getting OTA signal lock-on problems with 6.3)?

ETA on a new build from Tivo.
ETA on a new release of the new build from DTV.


----------



## Wolffpack

captain_video said:


> There are positive indications that DTV is aware of the issue and is working on a fix. The last I heard was that the time frame for a release was supposed to be in mid-November. Obviously, that date has gone by the wayside so it's anybody's guess as to when we can expect a fix to be released. Perhaps Earl has a news update on this.


Was this info on a new release from TCF?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

It has been a while since I got an update... I ask for one post holiday, as with vacation schedules it is hit and miss on who is in right now.

But based on the previous conversations.

1) TiVo has been informed of the issue... and DirecTV has requested it to be corrected. as for if there is a monetary issues or what... I have no idea, and probably wouldn't get an answer on that.

As for identified problems. They are at least aware of the Audio issues, and the some of the pixelizing... I am not sure if they are specifically looking at the reboots, or if they are just part of the same issue.

ETA for a new build... again as of last conversation. DirecTV hadn't received anything back from TiVo... thus an ETA on it actually being pushed out is dependent on that.


----------



## Wolffpack

Thanks Earl. I'm guessing the reboots and maybe even signal lockouts could also be something due to OTA. The reboots I've had where when flipping between OTA buffers.

Personally I've already moved one unit back to 3.1.5 and as soon as the wife and I have caught up on shows on the other, it's going back also. I can't afford to have audio dropouts for 24 nor watch it on SD.


----------



## alv

Several of us have had CSR's indicate that the fix will come soon (mine said within a month). Of course, take that with a pile of salt.


----------



## Nolzman

Earl,

I have been experiencing the Audio dropouts, and the shortened/missed recordings. I have only had one reboot problem.

Of the three problems, the missed/partial recordings is by far the most pressing. Isn't that what a DVR is meant for. I can temporarily live with the audio issues, but the missed recordings will drive me to Dish sooner rather than later.

Can you please confirm that they are aware of this issue, and are working on the issue?


----------



## MikeW

Wolffpack said:


> Thanks Earl. I'm guessing the reboots and maybe even signal lockouts could also be something due to OTA. The reboots I've had where when flipping between OTA buffers.
> 
> Personally I've already moved one unit back to 3.1.5 and as soon as the wife and I have caught up on shows on the other, it's going back also. I can't afford to have audio dropouts for 24 nor watch it on SD.


I saw the commercial for 24 on Sunday. Can't wait 'til January. Initially, I held hope the issues would be fixed by January, but now, even if there is a reported fix, I'd want to wait until the boards demonstrate the fix doesn't introduce new issues. I re-imaged my 10-250 this weekend. All is good again (albeit a bit slower and no folders).

Besided the audio drops and short recordings, I was having serious issues with the remote. Using the 30 sec skip and 10 sec back was very difficult. Many times, one key press meant two to Tivo. It was also very difficult to navigate through the guide as well as changing to a specific channel. With 3.15, the remote issue went away also.

I'll probably wait 2-3 months after the "fix" before going through this again. Software bugs were one of the many reasons I left Dish. I hope DirecTV can get their act together...and soon !


----------



## Andrew_J_M

The HR10 locked up on me a couple of days ago. I was in the Now Playing list, which only had 2 or 3 shows in it when it became unresponsive to the remote or the front buttons. I had to unplug it to get it going again. It didn't loose anything.
It never happened before 6.3a. 

But at least OTA works :lol:


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Nolzman said:


> Earl,
> 
> I have been experiencing the Audio dropouts, and the shortened/missed recordings. I have only had one reboot problem.
> 
> Of the three problems, the missed/partial recordings is by far the most pressing. Isn't that what a DVR is meant for. I can temporarily live with the audio issues, but the missed recordings will drive me to Dish sooner rather than later.
> 
> Can you please confirm that they are aware of this issue, and are working on the issue?


On the HR10?


----------



## Groundhog45

Any recent hints on progress for 6.3b or whatever?

GH


----------



## pjo1966

For what it's worth (not much), a DirecTV tech CSR just told me that the official request for a fix was placed on Nov 21st. I seriously hope they've been working on it longer than that.


----------



## wdfd93m

After dealing with the audio dropouts and reboots since the "upgrade" I had an unacceptable primetime reboot. After talking to 5 CSRs they offered to send me a new box. If this new box has 3.1 loaded on it, how do I keep it? Will I lose any functionality if I don't plug in the phone line?


----------



## Wolffpack

I'll bet a dime the new replacement box you receive is a HR20, not a HR10. You're loss of functionality/stability at that point is up to you.


----------



## rabit ears

I'm sure glad I found you folks, can't seem to find any info over in the other forum. Let me provide a brief overview of what I'm seeing to get your input that I have a standard 6.3 problem or a mutant.

Basically my HR10 went dark on the local CBS OTA HD channel about three weeks ago; no other HD channels were impacted. Over Thanksgiving I looked into the problem and discovered that my Samsung HD receiver had no problems.

I spent several hours futzing around (to use the technical term) before I finally got a solid signal on all channels. Then, the OTA began degrading on all the OTA HD channels and interestingly the Samsung lost signal as well. 

I powered off both the HR10 and the Samsung and then brought both back online. The Samsung was fine across the board and the HR10 showed solid signal on all OTA HD channels.

About two hours after completing this process, the HR10 went into a reboot sequence while switching from an OTA to a SAT data source. This continued for the week after Thanksgiving and last weekend I performed a Clear and Delete All.

Since that time, the HR10 has been rebooting every 48 hours (literally within a few minutes, as if it was programmed to do this). Last night, I did another Clear and Delete All and didn't scan for any OTA channels (I actually disconnected the antenna input from the HR10).

About an hour after I completed this task, the unit froze (recording SAT HD) while watching an unrecorded SAT HD program. I powered down waited five minutes and powered up. The system came back on line and was running fine when I left this morning.

Calls to DTV and a couple of repair shops have told me it's more likely that it is the known problems with 6.3 than an overall failure of the unit. Just wondering if what I'm seeing is typical of the 6.3 problems that have been reported.

Thanks for any input; you guys do a terrific job keeping all of us informed.


----------



## Wolffpack

I have had the reboot when switching from OTA to SAT signals under 6.3a. I grew tired of the 6.3a problems and downgraded to 3.1.5f. Other than slow menus (I use the Tivo guide under 3.1.5) and no groups I am once again happy with my HR10s.

Until 6.3b is released....and for probably a few months after that I'll be on 3.1.5f.


----------



## twaller

Earl is posting over at TCF that D* will release a fix for the HR10-250.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=330528


----------



## captain_video

> Until 6.3b is released....and for probably a few months after that I'll be on 3.1.5f.


Likewise. I learned my lesson with 6.3/6.3a. I'll wait until the dust settles before doing any more upgrades. If the rest of the Beta testers out there say everything's OK, then, and only then, will I update to a bug-free OS.


----------

